# Jail Bird Set Free



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

I am so glad to see Doug has friends here at Outbackers.com who are so concerned for his welfare. We really appreciate your willingness to step forward and help with his bail.

Doug had a rough time in the slammer, but the kids and I managed to sell enough clothes pin puppets on the street corner to make his bail. It was a tough time for the children and PDX_Cowboy. We went everyday at visiting time to see him and left him with tears in our eyes.

Doug is not sure how he will repay his debt to society, but I am sure he will find a way. And also a way to keep up his post count.

We all are home now and are thankful this horrid trip is behind us.

Hoping for happy trails again soon.
PDX_Shannon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Shannon,

Glad to hear everything worked out and that Doug has been released. I believe that the only way for him to repay society would be for him to switch places with Jewel at Zion for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally and take on site #49









Welcome home,








Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hi Shannon,
> 
> Glad to hear everything worked out and that Doug has been released. I believe that the only way for him to repay society would be for him to switch places with Jewel at Zion for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally and take on site #49
> 
> ...


LMAO - Site #49


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you all are home from your trip
Glad to hear everything worked out for you and Doug

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Shannon. So very glad to hear that Clan PDX is coping so well with the events of the past week or so. (I had serious concerns for PDX_Cowboy, but he doesn't appear to have reverted to his prior ways). You are a resilient bunch, aren't you?! Please do convey to Doug that I have explained the goings-ons to our neighbors and they seem to understand....at least for now However, I believe the only way for this entire matter to really be cleared and for the legal action to truly be put aside, would be for the whole PDX_family to appear, in person, on their doorstep and for Doug to make his humblest amends at that time. Do let me know when would be best for ya'll to come (Doug - - - preferrably in the light of day, this time) and we will make the necessary arrangements with the neighbors. Shannon, the house is certainly available to you, the kids, & the dog....we'll pitch a tent for Doug in the large hole between the houses where he originally planned on putting the pool. The water level should be down by then and, once the temps. drop, the mosquito population should be manageable. See you soon (btw, the sooner the better. The neighbors have only put a temp. delay on the legal actions....I saw the papers sitting on their kitchen table yesterday.)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I heard that PDX's cell number in jail was 49.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> I heard that PDX's cell number in jail was 49.


lol


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I believe the only way for this entire matter to really be cleared and for the legal action to truly be put aside, would be for the whole PDX_family to appear, in person, on their doorstep and for Doug to make his humblest amends at that time.


Judi... Judi... Judi...

Now come on, you and I both know what REALLY happened there at Wolfwood, and I think it is very unfair to blame Eric and myself for all your problems!







After having a long conversation with your neighbor (what a kindly and gracious gentleman), he clarified the whole situation. Something about an ill-fated Fourth of July fireworks display a couple of years ago? I could go on, but I don't think we need to air all that soiled laundry in public... Do we?









How about instead, we just all chalk it up to experience, and I'm sure by the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July (at Zion N.P. in southern Utah) we will all be laughing about the whole thing!

I know, I am big enough to just let it go.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow...I must have missed something big here. What the heck is going on????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Wow...I must have missed something big here. What the heck is going on????


Jolly - start with egregg's Thread about watching the shop while Wolfie's gone ,sorry, don't know how to link it), then to "Let my Camper Go"....you'll get the gist of it all.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome home Doug!

As I was pulling out of town this weekend, it was strange not to have to ride up beside me and honk!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome home Doug!
> 
> As I was pulling out of town this weekend, it was strange not to have to ride up beside me and honk!!


Well, I hope you managed to have a good weekend anyway!








That was pretty cool 'running into you' on the road the other day. Must have been a long tow with traffic the way it was though... sheesh!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Doug, you may have noticed I've been pretty quite regarding this matter. Truth be told, my parole officer warned me about hanging around other ex-convicts.









However, I want you to know that I was getting ready to contribute to the free Doug fund.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Welcome home Doug!
> 
> As I was pulling out of town this weekend, it was strange not to have to ride up beside me and honk!!


Well, I hope you managed to have a good weekend anyway!








That was pretty cool 'running into you' on the road the other day. Must have been a long tow with traffic the way it was though... sheesh!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

You got that right. Took about 2 hrs to get to Hwy 26 & 212 juntion.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> Doug, you may have noticed I've been pretty quite regarding this matter. Truth be told, my parole officer warned me about hanging around other ex-convicts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO - Good one









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Doug, you may have noticed I've been pretty quite regarding this matter. Truth be told, my parole officer warned me about hanging around other ex-convicts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!
Knowing you were there for me was a real comfort in my moment of need.








I'll be sure to return the favor someday!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Doug, you may have noticed I've been pretty quite regarding this matter. Truth be told, my parole officer warned me about hanging around other ex-convicts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO - Good one









Thor
[/quote]
Uh, Thor. <I don't think this one was a joke>







I think maybe he meant it for real, this time..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I must admit, it was fun sharing a cell with Mel Gibson!
I couldn't believe it when he asked me for my autograph!
In fact, he thought there was some real screenplay potential in my whole Wolfwood story, and volunteered to spearhead the effort, if I would just get him another aspirin!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I must admit, it was fun sharing a cell with Mel Gibson!
> I couldn't believe it when he asked me for my autograph!
> In fact, he thought there was some real screenplay potential in my whole Wolfwood story, and volunteered to spearhead the effort, if I would just get him another aspirin!
> 
> ...


 OMG will it ever end!!?







These threads have given new meaning to "Life of its own" LMAO!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> OMG will it ever end!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're only on the second page. Wait until the winter...we'll go 6-8 pages on nothing.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's for sure









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doug

I also like your new look.....stripes

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Doug
> 
> I also like your new look.....stripes
> 
> Thor


Yeah, I kind of had my doubts at first... You know, a lot of people just can't wear stripes...
But I think it works!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OMG will it ever end!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're only on the second page. Wait until the winter...we'll go 6-8 pages on nothing.
[/quote]

LMAO!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I must admit, it was fun sharing a cell with Mel Gibson!
> I couldn't believe it when he asked me for my autograph!
> In fact, he thought there was some real screenplay potential in my whole Wolfwood story, and volunteered to spearhead the effort, if I would just get him another aspirin!
> 
> ...


uh... Doug, that wasn't Mel. He only resembles Mel. His night time name is Melony, and well he uh, well , was in the slammer for reasons I can't mention on the forum. He was pretty broke up over your break up when you left but not to worry, he asked Rick for your address.....we were sure you wouldn't mind us giving it to him, after all he said you were really good friends.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> uh... Doug, that wasn't Mel. He only resembles Mel. His night time name is Melony, and well he uh, well , was in the slammer for reasons I can't mention on the forum. He was pretty broke up over your break up when you left but not to worry, he asked Rick for your address.....we were sure you wouldn't mind us giving it to him, after all he said you were really good friends.


----------

